# My new Lemond Zurich



## snowgor (Apr 10, 2007)

My girlfriend just bought me a new 07 Zurich. Thanks baby!! So I haven't really ridin in 10 years so my butt is alittle sore after my first ride, but thats okay.

So at first I was alittle nervous riding, but before long, it all came back to me. This is a really nice bike. I can't compare it to anything other than the old Cannondale 2.8 series frame I rode in college. The full carbon fiber blows it away.

I'll try and post some pictures shortly.

What computer is everyone using with the bontrager bladed fork? The polar unit I'm using doesn't seem to fit well?


----------

